# Super Smash (Redone)



## south syde dobe (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/527393

Well enjoy


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 22, 2010)

Epic.

Nuff said.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 22, 2010)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Epic.
> 
> Nuff said.


 
I actually like how they didn't stick with how the character's traditionally looked and it was pretty well done and the bgm was so good
I had to download it now on my window's media player


----------



## Willow (Jul 23, 2010)

This is pretty awesome


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is pretty awesome


 
That's the Mario bros if they were made to look bad ass :3


----------

